# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Glass Nebulas

## piedlover79

Fooling around with a new kind of space art.  Still perfecting it.    These are VERY hard to photograph, I think I need to get a light box to put them in. 

These  have nicer dimension in real life as they are made in layers in glass  containers that I then flip over.  About three inches high and about  four inches in diameter.

The resin was too cold when I mixed it and so I ended up with too many bubbles...I won't make that mistake again.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-01-2016),_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016),_DellaF_ (12-14-2016),Eavlynn (12-01-2016),_Fraido_ (12-02-2016),jbzapanda (12-01-2016),_Lizardlicks_ (12-28-2016),Neal (12-02-2016),Nellasaur (12-01-2016),_PokeyTheNinja_ (12-01-2016),_voodoolamb_ (12-01-2016)

----------


## Meerna

very cool

----------


## jbzapanda

Super cool!

----------


## LightningPython

They are awesome!

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  I love nebula and I'm always trying to find new ways to create them.

----------


## Nellasaur

AWESOME  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   The dimensional effect looks awesome already in these pics, so it must be so much cooler in person!

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  They are a lot of fun in person.   :Smile:

----------


## tttaylorrr

you make more?! awesome. do you post your work on other social media? i'd love to follow.  (:

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## Eavlynn

These are incredible!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  I will be making a whole bunch of them (looks like I know what the family will be getting for Christmas)!  I have four of the domes on order (which are actually vintage reading magnifying glasses) and I bought some round shallow thick glass disks.  I'm not on social media, but I am on Deviant Art: http://phoenix-cry.deviantart.com/

I will post more right here when they are done.

----------


## piedlover79

Side view.  The flash made it super bright. The silver things are not bubbles, they are microbeads, the bubbles are tiny and add a frost appearance that I want to get rid of next time.

----------

Eavlynn (12-02-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

I finished my blue nebula with a final layer of black that really helped bring out the 'space' look.   :Smile:  



In my hand to give a sense of scale

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-05-2016),Eavlynn (12-02-2016),_jmcrook_ (12-02-2016)

----------


## Neal

Definitely awesome looking.

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  Going to try a yellow/purple dome one as soon as the glass comes in.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (12-03-2016)

----------


## Albert Clark

Very creative pl! I'm curious as to how you got started with these?  :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

I'm always dabbling with trying to find new art techniques.  This started when I wanted to do space painting on wood and found that resin added more depth. Then recently I decided to try the same thing with just the resin as the medium.

----------


## kxr

I love those!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Meerna

Oh wow, I can't wait to see what happens with different colors.

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  

I'm a fan of the blue but I know other people might enjoy warmer colors.  :Smile: 

I have some Petri dish ones drying right now.  Due to the layers they take a few days to make.

----------


## Saph

Oooh, pretty!

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks guys!

I tried doing some in flat petri dishes.  They came out 'okay' but not nearly as cool as the one in the vintage domed magnifying glass (which of course is harder to get a hold of). 

I have a light tent on order hopefully it will help with taking better pics.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (12-05-2016),Nellasaur (12-05-2016)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Looks amazing, the blue domed one is just gorgeous!
Now I know if I ever need some pretty accent gems for cosplay to send the commission to you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Nellasaur

I like the blue petri dish to the bottom right a lot, but they definitely lack some of that really cool dimensionality of the dome.  Still really cool work either way!

----------


## piedlover79

> Looks amazing, the blue domed one is just gorgeous!
> Now I know if I ever need some pretty accent gems for cosplay to send the commission to you


The blue domed one is my favorite as well.  I'm working on a blue/yellow dome right now.   :Smile:  

What kind of cosplay?  I think these could be awesome mixed in with some steampumk.  Heehee.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-05-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

> I like the blue petri dish to the bottom right a lot, but they definitely lack some of that really cool dimensionality of the dome.  Still really cool work either way!


Thanks!

Yeah, the dish ones are alright, I won't be making any more, but I learned a lot about how the colors interact making them to help with future dome ones.   :Smile:   The dish ones are just pretty colors, the dome ones have more a 'space' feel that I'm going for.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

> What kind of cosplay?  I think these could be awesome mixed in with some steampumk.  Heehee.


They would look amazing with steampunk, in bronze. Another great idea!
I'm into video game cosplay, could see these working really well in the shoulders or on a weapon for Warcraft (which I hope to do after finishing the other projects I started a while ago. never enough hours in the day! lol)

----------


## piedlover79

Or in the center of a chest plate!   Heehee 

that all sounds very cool!

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Those are awesome!! Your so creative and always have cool stuff to show us 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

More Nebula!







Better photo of the first blue one

----------

_kxr_ (12-14-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

I also do resin filled pocket watches...

----------


## Meerna

OMG that purple and gold one!

----------


## piedlover79

I'm glad you like that one...it gave me the most trouble.  :Wink:

----------


## Nellasaur

These continue to be super duper cool!  Planning on offering them for sale  :Smile: ?  Or commission?

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  I'm having fun. Heehee.  I'm not allowed to advertise sales per forum rules just sharing my hobby.  Hugs!

----------


## DellaF

they look very nice. I will send you my address for Christmas :Smile:

----------


## piedlover79

Heehee.  Hugs!

----------


## piedlover79

Custom Nebula!   :Smile:

----------

Nellasaur (12-28-2016)

----------

